# how often



## vett (Jul 4, 2011)

how often do you take or let you golden out. I take mine out 4 times a day is that to much or not enough


----------



## Pumba19 (Oct 19, 2011)

i generally try to take pumba out as often as possible. she doesn't really ask to be let out, she'll just start pacing and then if i walk towards the door she gets excited, so that's our communicating with her being let out. other than that i take her out whenever i go out like if i am running to the store or going to check on other critters on the farm.. i think it depends a lot on the dog. pumba's life indoors is fairly new to her as we are finally living somewhere that allows her inside the house. and although she's happy to be with us more, i think she is still a little uncomfortable being indoors all the time now.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Do you mean just bathroom breaks? We probably only do planned bathroom breaks in the morning, at lunch time, and before bed. Other than that, Cookie is in and out all day with the kids or me.


----------



## vett (Jul 4, 2011)

yes bathroom breaks, I take her with me all the time but on those days I don't go any where she goes at least 4 times a day. she never asks to go out but I take her any way


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

For adult dogs, I think 4 times a day is about right for planned potty breaks... 

First thing in the morning
Early afternoon
Early evening
Before bedtime

I do have boy dogs who connect going out with coming back in for a treat, so they do con my mom to let them outside a lot more often than that when I'm not home. 

They probably don't have to go 4 times a day, but why make them hold it?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Every couple of hours if we're home.

On a work day when we're both gone, its usually once in the morning, as soon as we get home, then once or twice before bed.


----------



## GRTigger (Jan 16, 2010)

Usually it's 2 times a day but since I'm pregnant now and need to walk, if the weathers good, I'd do 3 times.


----------

